# Considering buying a Routan



## Fishbone (Oct 15, 2002)

Greetings, long time member, first time browsing the Routan forum! Life sure has changed since my GTI two-door days...

I currently own an '05 T-Reg, child #3 will be arriving next year so we're considering adding a Routan to the family as well. Definitely looking used and the prices look decent so I would appreciate some honest opinions from other owners about this model. 

Are you happy with your purchase?
Which years should I look at? 
What are the pricey maintenance issues I may encounter? 

Thanks


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

You do know it's a Chrysler, right? I've seen it said that it's 85% Chrysler and 15% VW, and *if* that's the case the VW portion is all body, styling, trim, interior colors that sort of thing. It's 100% Chrysler mechanically. They are less refined than the Honda, Toyota and Nissan, but a LOT cheaper on the price side and you can get a ton of options at a more affordable cost and it's still overall a fairly dependable vehicle. For those reasons, if we had to replace our 2009 Routan, I wouldn't hesitate getting another (2011-2012) Routan or a 2012-2013 Dodge/Chrysler.

How 'used' are you looking, or what's your price range? The 2009 and 2010 came with 2 engine options, and beginning with 2011 MY they switched to a new single engine that is more powerful and more efficient than the previous engine options. The biggest issues seem to be the brakes, namely warping of brake rotors. Chrysler went with larger rotors/calipers late in the 2011 model year that appear to be less problematic, so you may want to learn how to identify the larger brakes and look for a late 2011 or go with a 2012. The Routan was basically discontinued after 2012, although some dealerships and fleet buyers got the very few 2013s that might now be hitting the used market. Any 2013 is just a carry-over from the 2012 manufacturing run before VW cancelled the contract with Chrysler. 

The other big mechanical issue is severe oil consumption on the 2009-2010 with the 3.8L motor. Not all, but it's a common problem due to misfit piston rings (??). Most of the other problems were recalled, such as sliding door issues and the wireless ignition module. I wouldn't be afraid of those issues, but just verify the work was done if buying used. Otherwise, you've got a Chrysler so you're dealing with their transmissions and fit & finish, etc. It's just not a "real" VW. But I am happy with it overall.

The S and SE lines have cloth (S) or leatherette (SE) while the SEL (and SEL Premium) are all outfitted with leather. The SEL also has things like automated climate control system, power third row (not necessarily a good thing), power lift gate, much larger/functional center console in the front seats, and the tow prep package pre-installed, which is basically heavier duty leveling shocks to allow for a higher towing rating. The entertainment system on the SEL has screens for middle and 3rd row, whereas the SE often only has screen in middle row. The SEL center console and 3rd row video can be added aftermarket though without too much fuss. For 2009-2010 the S/SE got the 3.8L and the SEL got the 4.0L engine. Beginning in 2011 they all got the same 3.6L.

The big advantage to the Rout was the price and options. VW envisioned it being a premium vehicle along the lines of the top trim line on the Chrysler Town & Country, but with tighter suspension. So you tend to find a lot of those options on a lot of Routans, that aren't quite as commonly found on the Chrysler/Dodge versions. But it was such a stinker for VW that they slashed prices and it sold for about the price of lower trim line Dodge Caravans. Now that it's discontinued the resale value may have plummeted further on the used market, so the Routan might be the biggest bang for the buck. But Dodge/Chryslers don't hold resale values very well generally, so I have no clue how they really compare today.

Again, not sure how used you're looking or what your budget. After VW pulled the Routan, Chrysler I believe stiffened the suspension on the Chrysler/Dodge badged vans and adopted the VW suspension. And in 2013 the VES went from standard def to high def so got wider screens, a blu-ray player instead of regular DVD, and also HDMI inputs instead of the old RCA red/white/yellow analog jacks. If your budget is on the higher end in the used market, if it were me I'd probably look at a Dodge R/T model Caravan for 2013 over, say, a 2012 Routan SEL/SEL Premium. But again, no clue how the Dodge vs. Routan resale values are holding up.


----------



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

Check out this thread, which may answer many of your questions:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-possibly-buying-a-Routan-and-have-questions

Personally, I would not consider buying any of the earlier model-year Routans. Everyone seems to have problems with the brakes on the 2009s and 2010s, which are laughably undersized for such a large vehicle. The 2012 model year all got beefier, upgraded brakes. We're at 30,000 miles in our 2012 SE and have had absolutely no problems with the brakes (or anything else, for that matter). The 3.6L Pentastar that came on the 2011+ model year Routans was also a big improvement over the earlier engine options. If I'm worried about anything on the vehicle, it's the transmission, but I don't expect any issues for several more years at least. (And it's not like the other manufacturer's minivans haven't had their own transmission issues.)

Ultimately, the Routan was our second choice to the Honda Odyssey, but there was no way we could justify the enormous cost differential. The longer we've owned the Routan, the more I've grown to really like it.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 15, 2002)

I see it's based on the Chrysler T&C - I like the styling better on the Routan and the price is appealing. I'm guessing that being Chrysler-based, repairs and maintenance will be lower (certainly cheaper than my Touareg.) It also looks like a lot of Chrysler/Mopar performance parts are compatible. 
I also like the fact that it uses regular gas, something I haven't been able to buy for 12 years.

I'm looking at the 2010 SEL with the 4.0 engine. Definitely looking to spend less than $20K

Thanks for the info - very helpful.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 15, 2002)

After further research, for a few grand more I can get a 2012 SEL with much lower mileage and all the updates described in the other post.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

The 2012 SEL would be my choice if I were to replace my '09. The 2012 has, of course, the bigger brakes, but if you compare the standard equipment, a lot of items were added in 2012, such as the towing package, cruise control on the steering wheel, sliding second row seats, power third seat, roof rack rails, and more.

My '09 has 81K with no real problems except for the OEM brakes. I recently changed the plugs and the EGR valve, just because... The driveability and smoothness of the 4.0l V6 was improved noticeably.

Good luck with your purchase. If mine ever wears out, I might be looking for one as well.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 15, 2002)

cscsc said:


> The 2012 SEL would be my choice if I were to replace my '09. The 2012 has, of course, the bigger brakes, but if you compare the standard equipment, a lot of items were added in 2012, such as the towing package, cruise control on the steering wheel, sliding second row seats, power third seat, roof rack rails, and more.
> 
> My '09 has 81K with no real problems except for the OEM brakes. I recently changed the plugs and the EGR valve, just because... The driveability and smoothness of the 4.0l V6 was improved noticeably.
> 
> Good luck with your purchase. If mine ever wears out, I might be looking for one as well.


Thank you - I see you're in Maine, I'm guessing the Routan can handle some serious winter conditions, no?


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I would not hesitate going with 2012 SEL over any 2009-10 trim package if the 2012 is only a few thousand more. My only hesitation would be dependent on the comparable price of a 2013 Dodge GCV with R/T sport package and similar interior options. Chryco also significantly improved the touch-screen interface on the head unit beginning with 2011 (from a clunky proprietary(?) to Garmin based). Sliding 2nd row seats. More powerful engine that is also more fuel efficient. Wouldn't think twice about it.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 15, 2002)

After a few weeks of searching we ended up getting a black 2012 SEL with 27k miles for $22,900 out the door - wife is a great negotiator and buying on the last day of the month helped. Very clean interior, very few signs that a family was in it before. So far so good, engine has plenty of power and the handling is very impressive.


----------

